# Can a recipe calculator spreadsheet be uploaded to the new forum?



## dward51 (Oct 28, 2017)

In the old forum, I could upload excel spreadsheets for recipe calculators.  I seem to recall the moderators had to turn that function on user by user.  I do not see any way to upload a spreadsheet or embed it into a post in the new forum.  The "upload a file" only seems to handle zip, image and text files.  I tried a search to see if I had missed something but came up empty.

Is this function available in the new forum (or do I need to have it turned on in my profile)?  I guess I could zip the spreadsheet file, but that might seem confusing to some users who are not as computer savvy as others.

Thanks....


----------



## dward51 (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok, 3 days and no one responded?  Guess that mean no, there is no way to attach a file in the new version of the forum...  (other than jpg, zip, etc....  No xls or xlsx files)


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2017)

That went above my head.  SORRY.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 1, 2017)

I would like to know as well...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2017)

I think Jeff or Brian need to respond to this one.
I don't have a clue.
Al


----------

